# 1
, ,  ,     .    ,      ,       83 231,11 ,   2 698,2 ,      2 698,2  .     1   ,   (,   ),        (  ,  )     ,   .       ,  .    ,     .

----------


## degna

> .





> 


     ,       ,

----------

,        :Wow: , ,

----------


## degna



----------


## degna

> ,


 /   51  62,2
 /   76  51   
 52  76   
 91,2    76
 91,2  76

----------

1:  7.7. 
          .        ,   ,      ,    .    .     :   ?  ,   ,      ,      1  ,         .   52    ?

----------


## degna

> 52    ?

----------


## AnnaVS81

1    ,        ????

----------

,     ,                 .
 :
1)       (    -:  ,    )  57.1          .
2)        (    -:  ,  )  57.1      .     76.5 ( 60     )           .
P.S     , ..  -   .    .   :       ,   ;           .                 ,  ,     57.1    ,    .
    ,   ,  ???
!

----------


## anmazurova

!       57 ,  76.5 -   .  ,         7.7    76 ,     91.2,   ()         (  .09).  , ,   1  .

----------


## AnnaVS81

...  :Embarrassment:     76.5  ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alberto

57.1  57.11            ( )  1    ,             ,          (  ).

----------

1)       (    -:  ,    )  57.1 (  -               )
 57.1  51 -  83 231,11 .

2)        (    -:  ,  )  57.1      . 
52 57.1 - 2 698,2 USD
         ,    57.1    (    1 )
91.1 57.1  57.1  91.2    / 

3) 

60.11 52 -2 698,2  
.60.22  52 -  2 698,2   

       (    USD,     USD)

    1      - - ,              .   ,       . 
 .

----------

57 .     ,      .      41.3 (  ) (   1 7.7 ).  60.22(    " .        " "      .        ........      ""             ,     .    .........     ?
    ?

----------


## twix

....          .
  ?
     ,    ,   .  -  , ,  ...

----------


## AnnaVS81

76.5

----------


## twix

> 76.5


 ?

----------


## kombu

> /   76  51   
>  52  76   
>  91,2    76
>  91,2  76


     ,  /     .? 1     /  .  " " ,      1_7.7.  :  1_.7.7   57.1 ( .)  .57.11 ( .),   .76.5 ( .)  . 76.55 ( .).        .             .    1  "",    ,  .. ,    ..   (/.52)     (, .)        .57.11 (   1   . ), ,   .76.55,   .   ? 
 ,     . (52)   =   76.55 (   ),    .51   =  .76.5 ().   (  ,  .)  76.5  .76.55. ? 
    ?    1 (..)    .
    .     .   .  ?

----------


## smile13

!    1 7.7  62 (  62.1  62.11)   57 (  57.1  57.11)?

----------

